# Losing weight but not inches - feel better now I have read why this is



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

I have dropped a few dress sizes and inches but over the last month whilst I have lost 3 - 4 pounds in weight each week my waistline is staying the same measurement (still far too big)  as I am 5ft 4 my waist should be at the most 32 and its not...apparently your waist is supposed to be half your height.  My waist was at the start 40 inches and is now 37 but anything over 35 is high risk for stroke etc.

Now the good bit, the fact im losing weight but not inches indicates the weight I am losing is most likely visceral fat (will know for sure when I get my blood test results in the next week or so, to see what my cholesterol and liver enzymes are like - I presume high cholesterol means high visceral fat)  - so that means even though I dont look slimmer, I am actually losing the dangerous fat (I hope thats the case and it isnt my heart muscle im losing...or god forbid my brain, I need that for sure)

Anyone else find the weight loss changed after a few months of loss.   On previous diets it carried on being visible, infact the smaller I got the more a loss of a few pounds would notice as it was like unravelling less layers of skin, if you see what I mean.  I assume as my visceral fat was so high, its there its started to come off now.


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

When I weighed 12 stone 4 my waist was 37 but today I was 11 stone 8 and am still size 37 waist is what I mean!


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

Even odder I can fit size 14 which should be size 32 waist!  its all so strange isnt it


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Even odder I can fit size 14 which should be size 32 waist!  its all so strange isnt it


I definitely think how your shape changes when you lose weight is very individual. I have lost weight but a bit like you it stubbornly remains around my middle so to get trousers that are comfortable, the legs and bottom area are really baggy.
I don't do dresses, well rarely.


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I definitely think how your shape changes when you lose weight is very individual. I have lost weight but a bit like you it stubbornly remains around my middle so to get trousers that are comfortable, the legs and bottom area are really baggy.
> I don't do dresses, well rarely.


I agree, my legs and arms are quite small and always have been but my middle is so chunky i have been brave and attached a photo


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

I have no waist at all and this is almost 3 stone lighter than I was on 1st July


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

my target is 8 stone 7 so if in another 3 stone it doesn't change I'm just destined to have a splodge instead of a waist


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> my target is 8 stone 7 so if in another 3 stone it doesn't change I'm just destined to have a splodge instead of a waist


You might fall down a drain cover if you lose another 3 stone. You look fab already.


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> You might fall down a drain cover if you lose another 3 stone. You look fab already.


Thank you, but its amazing what dim lights and dark clothing can hide, I basically dont have a waist and if you saw me sideways you would see the wobbly belly in full glory, I will see if i can find one of me from 3 months ago


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 30, 2022)

this was me in July weighing 14 stone 4 3 stone heavier wearing my sons groomsman braces as a joke. He also tried on my dress and hat but i wont share that one


----------



## travellor (Sep 30, 2022)

While you are losing weight, it takes a while after you stop for things to settle down.
I didn't really take much notice of blood tests, sometimes they can be reacting to fast weight loss.
I also found exercise helped, although that slowed down weight loss, but helped shape change.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 30, 2022)

It is almost 5 years now since I was diagnosed, and I burnt the printouts of high carb diets to start a barbecue. I am still changing shape and each time I change my wardrobe around I find I need to alter or throw out clothes as my waist moves up and down and shrinks bit by bit. I am sure that sometimes it draws in fat from other parts to expand again after contracting.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I have no waist at all and this is almost 3 stone lighter than I was on 1st July


Well done on your hard work and determination @Jenny65. You’re doing so well. :


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 1, 2022)

I wouldn't get too wedded to high cholesterol meaning high visceral fat.
My total cholesterol is always high - usually in the sixes, but has been in the 7s at times, yet for the last 6 or 7 years my visceral fat score on my Omron scales has been 3 (on a scale of 0-30).

Visceral fat levels were confirmed as low during some research into T2 and heart failure (which I don't have) that I took part in.

I don't say that to deflate you Jenny, but just to ask that you keep an open mind on what is heavily tied to what.

It is also worth noting that your cholesterol numbers may not really settle until you have finished losing weight.


----------



## Cool Cat (Oct 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I have dropped a few dress sizes and inches but over the last month whilst I have lost 3 - 4 pounds in weight each week my waistline is staying the same measurement (still far too big)  as I am 5ft 4 my waist should be at the most 32 and its not...apparently your waist is supposed to be half your height.  My waist was at the start 40 inches and is now 37 but anything over 35 is high risk for stroke etc.
> 
> Now the good bit, the fact im losing weight but not inches indicates the weight I am losing is most likely visceral fat (will know for sure when I get my blood test results in the next week or so, to see what my cholesterol and liver enzymes are like - I presume high cholesterol means high visceral fat)  - so that means even though I dont look slimmer, I am actually losing the dangerous fat (I hope thats the case and it isnt my heart muscle im losing...or god forbid my brain, I need that for sure)
> 
> Anyone else find the weight loss changed after a few months of loss.   On previous diets it carried on being visible, infact the smaller I got the more a loss of a few pounds would notice as it was like unravelling less layers of skin, if you see what I mean.  I assume as my visceral fat was so high, its there its started to come off now.


Great weight loss


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

went shopping for some clothes today, saw a lovely coat in Superdry it said large on the label tried it on, it was like curtains and I was the window, basically couldnt close the coat around my middle, felt very dispondent until I noticed a large in superdry is a 10!  I asked the assistant if they had any larger sizes, he looked at me then said "oh yes the very large sizes are online"  checked it out and they have size 12, 14 and 16 online...so 12 is XL 14 is 2xl and 16 is elephant size (the one I am going to get)


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

It's frustrating how even number sizes are different at different places, never mind trying to figure out what they think is large vs medium vs xxl!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 3, 2022)

Superdry does seem to have a very odd sizing system!


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 3, 2022)

__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7150190093129633030
​Just leave this here - who needs superdry and there silly sizes anyway.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 3, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> went shopping for some clothes today, saw a lovely coat in Superdry it said large on the label tried it on, it was like curtains and I was the window, basically couldnt close the coat around my middle, felt very dispondent until I noticed a large in superdry is a 10!  I asked the assistant if they had any larger sizes, he looked at me then said "oh yes the very large sizes are online"  checked it out and they have size 12, 14 and 16 online...so 12 is XL 14 is 2xl and 16 is elephant size (the one I am going to get)


I gave up with sizes about four decades ago..   I am only four feet ten tall and waists on most clothes are around my hips so I need super-sized elephant clothes to fit me and then they are dragging round my ankles.  I was convinced I was massive until I finally discovered Seasalt did petite sizes but it took me a couple of years to trust enough to try a smaller size in petite and lo and behold I fitted into a 14 - 16 instead of the 20 -22 sizes in normal sizes.
I have no idea what my inches are nor my weight - I haven't measured nor weighed myself for decades either. I go by how I feel and fit in my clothes.  The doctors know and tell me if I am headed in the right direction and since my diagnosis I am - but they know not to tell me the actual figures.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 3, 2022)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I gave up with sizes about four decades ago..   I am only four feet ten tall and waists on most clothes are around my hips so I need super-sized elephant clothes to fit me and then they are dragging round my ankles.  I was convinced I was massive until I finally discovered Seasalt did petite sizes but it took me a couple of years to trust enough to try a smaller size in petite and lo and behold I fitted into a 14 - 16 instead of the 20 -22 sizes in normal sizes.
> I have no idea what my inches are nor my weight - I haven't measured nor weighed myself for decades either. I go by how I feel and fit in my clothes.  The doctors know and tell me if I am headed in the right direction and since my diagnosis I am - but they know not to tell me the actual figures.


I have the same problem though 2 inches taller than you, the lengths of trousers are never right, even short or crop are too long. Mantaray from Debenhams used to be the best for length but difficult to find now.
I was scared to step on the scales but I was nagged and eventually did but regretted not having a starting point for when I started on my low carb regime and was losing weight, so I only braved it a month in.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Oct 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I have the same problem though 2 inches taller than you, the lengths of trousers are never right, even short or crop are too long. Mantaray from Debenhams used to be the best for length but difficult to find now.
> I was scared to step on the scales but I was nagged and eventually did but regretted not having a starting point for when I started on my low carb regime and was losing weight, so I only braved it a month in.


I am lucky with crop trousers they are usually the right length for me.  I tend to stick with leggings type and then they work okay especially Llama and Seasalt.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm 5 ft 4.5 inches but have short legs (27" inside leg). I used to buy petite trousers for the leg length but then they were low on the waist. I was so happy when shops started stocking more trousers in normal size with short legs


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 6, 2022)

The below video shows me dancing in July 2022 setting out on my weight loss journey and the end of the video is me today doing the same dance 3 stone lighter - thought this may make you laugh but also motivational, still another 3 stone to go but its a start


__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7151527778305707269


----------



## helli (Oct 6, 2022)

Women's clothes sizes are an art.
My size varies between 4 and 10 depending upon brand. And when it comes to S/M/L, it's just guess work. I know I am not L but I could be M, S, XS and recently XXS which I really don't understand. How can someone of average height (5'4") and "healthy" BMI be XXS? And that's if I am lucky. Many of my favourite brands no longer make clothes my size ... and I have been this size for over 30 years.
I know some women will be growling at me for complaining but it is frustrating that I keep myself fit and eat reasonably well to be "rewarded" by finding out I am smaller than my favourite brands now manufacture.


----------



## Spathiphyllum (Oct 8, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I have dropped a few dress sizes and inches but over the last month whilst I have lost 3 - 4 pounds in weight each week my waistline is staying the same measurement (still far too big)  as I am 5ft 4 my waist should be at the most 32 and its not...apparently your waist is supposed to be half your height.  My waist was at the start 40 inches and is now 37 but anything over 35 is high risk for stroke etc.
> 
> Now the good bit, the fact im losing weight but not inches indicates the weight I am losing is most likely visceral fat (will know for sure when I get my blood test results in the next week or so, to see what my cholesterol and liver enzymes are like - I presume high cholesterol means high visceral fat)  - so that means even though I dont look slimmer, I am actually losing the dangerous fat ...


Umm ... You're right that the most dangerous fat is visceral fat. But-- if you're losing weight but not losing inches around your waist, this means that you are probably *not* losing visceral fat.

This is why waist size is even more closely correlated with health/illness, including T2D, than BMI is. Visceral fat means fat inside your abdomen, and people can have a lot of belly fat even if they have an apparently healthy BMI.

Have a look at this, from the British Heart Foundation: https://extras.bhf.org.uk/patientinfo/waist-measurement_v1.0/app/ The only things it asks are your sex, your ethnicity, and your waist measurement-- because research shows that waist measurement on its own is very closely correlated to both T2D and cardiovascular disease, but the safe maximum varies by sex and ethnicity. If you're white and female, your waist needs to be less than 31.5 inches. Any more than that, and: "Your waist measurement means you’re at high risk of developing heart and circulatory diseases, and conditions such as Type  2 diabetes." At 37 inches, the calculator says: "You're at high risk."

For reducing visceral fat, you have to either go for a very low-calorie diet and lose a lot of weight rapidly, or-- exercise. (And even people who lose visceral fat via VLCD need to keep it off with exercise.)

This isn't meant to discourage you! Rather to encourage you to take the next steps you need to. Your weight loss so far is great, and shows you have the determination to start exercising seriously. If you do, you can reduce your visceral fat and could even send your T2D into remission-- as well as getting the waist you'd like.


----------

